# Rewriting RFID Chips in Skylanders Figurines?



## Nightshade (Dec 11, 2014)

A while back I made a thread asking how to hack the Wii U game, Skylanders: Trap Team, in order to find potential secrets before Activision officially announces them (I won't be releasing any info I find, mind you). Recently, however, a hacker who successfully leaked tons of info from the game came forward and said he didn't hack the game itself; in fact, the game wasn't even touched. He actually managed to open the figure's base, edit the RFID chip, and rewrite it to recognize an entirely different character, one that wasn't even officially announced yet. He didn't want to explain in detail, as he would've gotten C&D'd like all the others I've met, so does anyone here know how to edit an RFID chip like that? I won't be using the famous Skylander Editor online because it only saves back-up data for your figure. I want to edit the chip to play and experiment with different unannounced characters so I can make a pre-determined decision on who to look out for in stores next year.


----------



## Brandon45 (Jul 8, 2018)

k


----------

